# Dan Duchaine - bodyopus diet



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just read Dans book as Im looking to start a keto diet in the near future, is it just me or is the book confusing as hell, Im more confused now than I was before. Maybe Im just thick can anyone recomened any other reading or advice on here that will help me egt my head round keto?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Just read Dans book as Im looking to start a keto diet in the near future, is it just me or is the book confusing as hell, Im more confused now than I was before. Maybe Im just thick can anyone recomened any other reading or advice on here that will help me egt my head round keto?


its the bible on keto. He may not write overly clearly, but the info is top notch- no one has bettered it yet.

I know it well- what are you confused about? I've posted quite a bit on keto here, happy to help out.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

what hard about a high fat diet??? 70%fat 25%protein 5%carbs, this is roughly what my ketois is like at the moment


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

bodyopus from what i understand from the book, is dan's example of a diet he's used/used. As well it goes into great detail about keto etc, just read them chapters again maybe to get a better understanding?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I found it really difficult reading it off a PDF and I dont think its sank in. Im unsure of the refeed days at the weekend and the breakdown of foods. Im just a little lost may be worth my while re reading it, its just made me confised in the whole.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> what hard about a high fat diet??? 70%fat 25%protein 5%carbs, this is roughly what my ketois is like at the moment


Thats what i thought before but after reading the book theres so much more too it


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Thats what i thought before but after reading the book theres so much more too it


not at all.

1. make sure you ingest no more than 30g carbs per day.

2. make sure everymeal has more fat calories than protein calories- an easy way is the same amount of grams of each fat and protein in each meal.

3. test your blood glucose level- if after the meal your BG is over 5.6 you won't get into ketosis

4. after a few days (2-3) of high fats, carbs under 30g, you will be in ketosis- the whole period, your blood glucose (BG) level is under 5.6

5. when you choose to carb-up, he recommends a piece of fruit to get out of ketosis, and a whole body workout to use all the last bits of glycogen in your liver and muscles.

6. after the depeletion workout, you carb-up. Its every 2hours- with a set amount of protein, and a set amount of simple carbs per meal (liquid carbs are faster- so usually dextrose in a whey shake is the ideal "meal" for the early phase of the carb-up).

7. after your carb up, you go back to your keto meals for the week.

While dan does suggest a workout plan, truth is any workout is fine.

there are extra chapters to make the diet work better- how to use thyroid and other meds to optimise your metabolism, and he even says, using steroids is the best way to stop muscle loss on a diet.. all common sense and true..

Feel free to ask specific questions...


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> not at all.
> 
> 1. make sure you ingest no more than 30g carbs per day.
> 
> ...


The part i have highlighted in bold is what i have found one of the best bits of advice in terms of making keto easy to understand, I personally think from my experience if you aim for this and carbs under 30g like what aus said, then your well away. The book for me really made me understand and plan a hell of a lot better. Thank's ausbuilt! REPS


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

That's what I though but I was sure I was missing something and my head hurt when dan talks about all the drugs etc! Do u have an example diet I could look at mate, I'm going to try and write mine tonight and I'll post on here to make sure I'm on the right track!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> That's what I though but I was sure I was missing something and my head hurt when dan talks about all the drugs etc! Do u have an example diet I could look at mate, I'm going to try and write mine tonight and I'll post on here to make sure I'm on the right track!


have a go at a diet, and i'll be happy to comment.

Don't worry about the drugs to start with- they make things better/faster, but only if the food is right..


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

It's easy mate just keep your food simple and stick to whole foods containing trace carbs. Like said aim for the same fat/pro ratio per meal eg... 25g fat, 25g pro.

Use foods from this list and all will be well

eggs

cheese

chicken

bacon

tuna

salmon

prawn

tuna

beef/turkey mince

chorizo

evoo

butter

mayo

coconut oil

cream cheese

double cream

broccli

kale/spinach

celery

lettuce

I have things like this for meals

scram egg/salmon

scram egg/cheese

prawn/mayo/egg

bacon/ fried egg

tuna/cheese/mayo

egg/mayo

chicken/evoo/cheese

chicken/chorizo/evoo

chicken/double cream/cream cheese

mince beef/cheese (burgers)

chicken/bacon/mayo

ommlette/chorizo/cheese

chicken/salad/mayo

and so on............................

See how easy that is mate, just add salad or veg. I made my work meals as sandwich fillers with salad for ease. All of the above meals are quick and taste great due to the fats!! You can also use mustard/herbs/pepper to give more flavour, just watch garlic and things that contain carbs tho.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Will do ausbuilt thanks for your help mate. Have you had good results on this diet?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

S3 that's great thanks. Is Mayo just regular full fat Mayo?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Will do ausbuilt thanks for your help mate. Have you had good results on this diet?


I went from 23% to about 13% (as in pic under my name) on this diet in about 14weeks.



Taylor25 said:


> S3 that's great thanks. Is Mayo just regular full fat Mayo?


yes, regular full fat mayo (low fat means high carb..)


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks again mate Im trying to work out my diet as we speak, Il post it up tonight


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I was looking to keep things simple and have 6 meals a day 30grams of protein and 30g of fat each meal, would this be work do you think? Total calories would be 2340 which is 500 below maintenance for me.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

That's perfect if it's 500cal below maintainance.

Simple is best for this diet, as it's so easy to go over carbs if you try adding loads of diffrent things together. Eggs are perfect for keto, be prepered to use 50-60 a week lol.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

nice one i can see me eating a load of eggs and cheese mate, I love omlettes so i should be OK


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> That's perfect if it's 500cal below maintainance.
> 
> Simple is best for this diet, as it's so easy to go over carbs if you try adding loads of diffrent things together. Eggs are perfect for keto, be prepered to use 50-60 a week lol.


And have terrible constipation, senna will become your best friend!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gymjim said:


> And have terrible constipation, senna will become your best friend!


take a soluble fibre supplement, and add some broccoli to your diet. Not as bad as you might think.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> take a soluble fibre supplement, and add some broccoli to your diet. Not as bad as you might think.


I wont argue with this guy, no in a million years in terms of BB and diet!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gymjim said:


> I wont argue with this guy, no in a million years in terms of BB and diet!


LOL don't worry mate, i do make mistakes- Mars1960 likes to pick me up on them ;-)

i've just tried loads of things..


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> LOL don't worry mate, i do make mistakes- Mars1960 likes to pick me up on them ;-)
> 
> i've just tried loads of things..


With age comes experience ay aus???? ha ha


----------



## bigrobbo (Mar 20, 2009)

Is peanut butter ok on this diet?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

bigrobbo said:


> Is peanut butter ok on this diet?


I think it depends on the person some people are fine with it other have been pushed out of keto or so Ive read.


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> take a soluble fibre supplement, and add some broccoli to your diet. Not as bad as you might think.


Hi aus, I'm actually putting a meal plan together now for keto. With broccoli being a veg, does this not contain carbs?

Thanks


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

mph said:


> Hi aus, I'm actually putting a meal plan together now for keto. With broccoli being a veg, does this not contain carbs?
> 
> Thanks


It does...but some people don't count it as you need the fibre. A few heads of broccoli won't do damage and will be beneficial to your health, diet and toilet time.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mph said:


> Hi aus, I'm actually putting a meal plan together now for keto. With broccoli being a veg, does this not contain carbs? fibrous carbs, and fine.
> 
> Thanks





musio said:


> It does...but some people don't count it as you need the fibre. A few heads of broccoli won't do damage and will be beneficial to your health, diet and toilet time.


it won't kick you out of keto as its fibrous carbs- undigestible.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bigrobbo said:


> Is peanut butter ok on this diet?


 can be.. but in small amounts- has a reasonable amount of carbs, but released slowly owing to the very high fat content..



Taylor25 said:


> I think it depends on the person some people are fine with it other have been pushed out of keto or so Ive read.


the only way to tell- measure your BG at 30min and 60mins after you eat it by itself..


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> That's perfect if it's 500cal below maintainance.
> 
> Simple is best for this diet, as it's so easy to go over carbs if you try adding loads of diffrent things together. Eggs are perfect for keto, be prepered to use 50-60 a week lol.


OP - what the very good S3 is alluding to is..... check your maintenence daily cals are indeed 2800 (or whatever it was they worked out to be - giving your 500 deficit).

Depending upon your goals - say dieting and strength training, you will have a higher cal demand than say someone who does little or no strength training or cardio.... so if you're average size (non-bulked up), I dare guess that to lose weight you MAY be in a calorie zone of 1800cals per day which would be 330cals per meal???? Which is what many peeps on here are following. This may be goog for you....???

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

There's also various calculators that ask your goals and exercise rate and workes out your cals & example meals.... http://scoobysworkshop.com/caloriecalculator.htm


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

gymjim said:


> And have terrible constipation, senna will become your best friend!


Unless you're gluten intollerant and eat something you're not supposed to :laugh:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok I've got my basic diet down now eventually I'm going to aim to have 6 meals a day each meal will contain between 25-30g of fat and 25g protein. I've decided on the following foods each providing this is OK I'm then going to work of the macros so I know exactly how much of each to have:

•	Bacon & fried eggs

•	Tuna & mayo

•	Chicken and bacon (more mayo if fat more fat required)

•	Homemade mince burger with cheese

•	Cheese and ham omlette

•	Chicken & pepperoni

How does this look before I work out the macros.

Also any alternatives to mayo to bump up the fat with lean meats?


----------



## kate36 (May 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Ok I've got my basic diet down now eventually I'm going to aim to have 6 meals a day each meal will contain between 25-30g of fat and 25g protein. I've decided on the following foods each providing this is OK I'm then going to work of the macros so I know exactly how much of each to have:
> 
> •	Bacon & fried eggs
> 
> ...


Looks good.. Cheese & EVOO can be used to bump up your fats :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

kate36 said:


> Looks good.. Cheese & EVOO can be used to bump up your fats :thumb:


Thanks Kate just need to get my macros sorted now.


----------



## kate36 (May 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks Kate just need to get my macros sorted now.


no probs, google for a free fitday torrent. the computer programme is so much better than the online one & it makes life a trillion times easier following keto.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

kate36 said:


> no probs, google for a free fitday torrent. the computer programme is so much better than the online one & it makes life a trillion times easier following keto.


Cheers will do never thought of that


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Diets finally sorted and you can follow my journal here too

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/145223-start-end-my-keto-journey.html

Calories	protein	fat	carbs

meal 1

3 eggs	270	18.9	21	0

1 bacon	82.5	8.3	5.4	0

352.5	27.2	26.4	0

Meal 2

tuna	189	27	9	0

20gmayo	144	0.2	15.8	0.3

lettuce

333	27.2	24.8	0.3

Meal 3

80g chicken	117.6	21.7	2.8	0

50g pepperoni	253	7.5	24.5	0.5

brochley

370.6	29.2	27.3	0.5

Meal 4

100g mince burger	291	17.3	24.7	0

Meal 5

3 eggs	270	18.9	21	0

grated cheese 20g	81	4.76	6.74	0.3

351	23.66	27.74	0.3

Meal 6

cheese string x2	117.6	10	8	0.8

35 pepperoni	177.1	5.25	17.15	0.35

294.7	15.25	25.15	1.15

Calories	Protein	Fat Carbs

Total 1992.8	139.81	156.09	2.25


----------

